# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS >  Κόκκινο τηλέφωνο κερματοδέκτης  του '80

## giannis_m

Καλησπέρα σας,
Πρόσφατα έπεσε στα χέρια μου ένα κόκκινο τηλέφωνο κερματοδέκτης της δεκαετίας του '80. Αφού το καθάρισα καλά όπως θα δείτε εξωτερικά, βρήκα ένα δεκάδραχμο και το σύνδεσα να το δοκιμάσω. Δίνει μια χαρά σήμα, όμως όταν έβαλα το δεκάρικο στη σχισμή δεν το κρατάει μέσα για να μου δώσει την δυνατότητα να καλέσω. Το πετάει κατευθείαν έξω στο πορτάκι που έχει μπροστά.  Επίσης το δοκίμασα και με δίδραχμο, μιας κι η αρχική του κατασκευή ήταν για αυτό όπως γράφουν κι οι οδηγίες. Η ίδια όμως κατάσταση πάλι και με το δίδραχμο. Είχε μαζί κι ένα κλειδί το οποίο μπαίνει σε μια κλειδαριά που έχει στο πίσω μέρος του. Έπεξα και με την θέση του κλειδιού, αλλά και πάλι τίποτα. Σε καμία περίπτωση είτε με κέρμα, είτε χωρίς κέρμα δεν μπορώ να καλέσω... 
Έχει κανείς γνώση του συγκεκριμένου τηλεφώνου να μπορέσει να με συμβουλέψει τι μπορώ να κάνω για να λειτουργήσει; Σημειοτέον δεν είμαι ηλεκτρονικός αλλά κάποια βασικά πράγματα πιάνουν τα χέρια μου να κάνω.  Ή έστω να μου συστήσετε κάποιον τεχνικό στην Αττική που να μπορεί να το φτιάξει....
Η βοήθειά σας θα μου ήταν πολύτιμη μιας κι ότι παλιά συσκευή έχω, είναι σε άψογη λειτουργική κατάσταση και το ίδιο θα ήθελα και για το συγκεκριμένο τηλέφωνο. 
Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## mariosm

Γιαννη αυτα τα τηλεφωνα για να δουλεψουν και να αναγνωρισουν το κερμα δεχοταν και σημα απο το αστικο τηλεφωνικο κεντρο του ΟΤΕ. Σε καθε τετοιο τηλεφωνο που ηταν εγκατεστημενο αντιστοιχουσε μια ειδικη διαταξη στο αστικο κεντρο που υποστηριζε τη λειτουργια του κερματος. Οταν αυτη η διαταξη εβγαινε εκτος λειτουργιας τοτε αυτοματως σταματουσε η λειτουργια του κερματος. Το κλειδι αν θυμαμαι καλα επανεφερε το τηλεφωνο στην κανονικη λειτουργια ως απλο τηλεφωνο χωρις χρηση κερματος. Αν το γυρισεις λογικα πρεπει να λειτουργει σαν απλο τηλεφωνο. Αλλα τωρα με τα ψηφιακα κεντρα τελευταιας τεχνολογιας δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει περιπτωση συμβατοτητας με ενα τετοιο τηλεφωνο.

----------


## giannis_m

[QUOTE=mariosm;530779]Γιαννη αυτα τα τηλεφωνα για να δουλεψουν και να αναγνωρισουν το κερμα δεχοταν και σημα απο το αστικο τηλεφωνικο κεντρο του ΟΤΕ. Σε καθε τετοιο τηλεφωνο που ηταν εγκατεστημενο αντιστοιχουσε μια ειδικη διαταξη στο αστικο κεντρο που υποστηριζε τη λειτουργια του κερματος. Οταν αυτη η διαταξη εβγαινε εκτος λειτουργιας τοτε αυτοματως σταματουσε η λειτουργια του κερματος. Το κλειδι αν θυμαμαι καλα επανεφερε το τηλεφωνο στην κανονικη λειτουργια ως απλο τηλεφωνο χωρις χρηση κερματος. Αν το γυρισεις λογικα πρεπει να λειτουργει σαν απλο τηλεφωνο. Αλλα τωρα με τα ψηφιακα κεντρα τελευταιας τεχνολογιας δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει περιπτωση συμβατοτητας με ενα τετοιο τηλεφωνο.[/QUOTE

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση όμως άκου να δεις τι έχει γίνει. Το τηλέφωνο αυτό το βρήκα από μια αγγελία. Ο κύριος που το πήρα είχε τρία ίδια. Το ένα από αυτά ήταν λίγο σπασμένο, οπότε βγήκε εκτός.  Αρχικά λοιπόν πήρα άλλο. Εκείνο λοιπόν όταν το σύνδεσα είχε πρόβλήμα με παράσιτα στο ακουστικό. Πότε ακουγόταν και πότε όχι. Όταν ακινητοποίησα το καλώδιο και έριξα το κέρμα, το κράτησε και κάλεσα κανονικά με την διαφορά ότι μόλις έκλεισα δεν πήγε στο κουτάκι το δεκάρικο αλλά στην μπροστινή έξοδο. Είχε όμως θεματάκι και με το καντράν του. Με δυσκολία σχημάτιζες τον αριθμό και την επόμενη μέρα που επιχείρησα να καλέσω όταν σχημάτιζα τον αριθμό στο τρίτο νούμερο έβγαινε μήνυμα ότι ο ΄΄αριθμός που καλώ δεν αντιστοιχεί σε συνδομητή΄΄ κι έτσι μίλησα με τον άνθρωπο να μου δώσει το άλλο και μου το άλλαξε. Άρα μήπως τελικά φταίει κάτι άλλο;  Το κλειδάκι όταν το γυρνάω και πάλι δεν με αφήνει να καλέσω. Αυτό που μου έγραψες με την αναγνώριση του κέρματος για να είμαι ειληκρινής δεν το πολυκατάλαβα... Αν όντως δεν μπορεί να λειτουργήσει δεν ξέρω αν ήταν καλή επιλογή να το πάρω για το αισθητικό και μόνο κομμάτι...

----------


## mariosm

Ετσι οπως μου το περιγραφεις σιγουρα κατι αλλο φταιει. Αλλα απο αποσταση δεν μπορω να εκτιμισω τη βλαβη και η μνημη μου δεν με βοηθαει και πολυ παρ'ολο που τη δεκαετια του 80 ειχα ανοιξει αρκετα τετοια τηλεφωνα.
 Το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι αν γυρισεις το κλειδι θα επρεπε να μπορεις να καλεσεις χωρις τη χρηση κερματος.
 Η λειτουργια που περιγραφεις με το κερμα ειναι σωστη. 
Ετσι επρεπε να γινει και να πεσει εξω το κερμα αφου για να πεσει μεσα θα επρεπε οπως σου ειπα να λειτουργει η ειδικη διαταξη στο κεντρο του ΟΤΕ την εποχη που ηταν ολα αναλογικα.

----------


## giannis_m

Δυστυχώς όπου και να γυρίσω το κλειδί, σε καμια θεση δεν μπορώ να πάρω τηλέφωνο χωρίς κέρμα. Να υποθέσω ότι αυτό έχει μεγαλύτερη βλάβη από το προηγούμενο...  Μια σκέψη που έκανα είναι αν πάρω και τα δύο και κρατήσω το σώμα του προηγούμενου και αντικαταστήσω το ακουστικό και το καπάκι με το καντραν με το τωρινό. Φυσικά δεν ξέρω αν ο άνθρωπος δεχτεί κάτι τέτοιο....  Απο την εμπειρία σας αυτό φτιάχνεται να καλεί κι ας πετάει το κέρμα απέξω, αυτό δεν με πειράζει καθόλου. Κρίμα πάντως τέτοια όμορφη ρετρό συσκευή να είναι μόνο διακοσμητική.... Όπως και να έχει ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες!

----------


## mariosm

Γιαννη νομιζω οτι μπορει να επισκευαστει. Δεν ειναι και καμια σπουδαια τεχνολογια για να μην ειναι το τηλεφωνο επισκευασιμο.

----------


## giannis_m

Ναι κι εγώ  έτσι νομίζω άπλά εγώ δεν διαθέτω τις γνώσεις κι έτσι όπως το άνοιξα και το είδα με τόσα ελάσματα και ελατήρια και δεν ξέρω κι εγώ τι, μόνο κάποιος που τα έχει δουλέψει στο παρελθόν θα μπορούσε να βρει τι φταίει. Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τις πληροφορίες!

----------


## supermanboy

Γιάννη συνονόματε καλημέρα.Συγχώρα με για την ώρα αλλά στον ΟΤΕ με τις βάρδιες έτσι γίνεται.Λοιπόν στο θέμα σου!Αυτό που ζητάς γίνεται πολύ απλά με το να το ανοίξεις ο ίδιος ή να πας το τηλέφωνό σου σε κάποιο μάστορα/ηλεκτρονικό ώστε να σου γεφυρώσει τον διακόπτη που βρίσκεται στην κλειδαριά για να μπορεί να πέρνει χωρίς να χρειάζεται κέρμα.Δυστηχώς με τα χρόνια η κλειδαριά αυτή δεν δουλέυει σωστά λόγω παλαιότητας.Σε ενημερώνω πληροφοριακά ότι για να δουλέψει χρειάζεται να μπει σε γραμμή ΟΤΕ και όχι κάποιου παρόχου λόγω το ότι ο ΟΤΕ ακόμα υποστηρίζει παλμική επιλογή!Ίσως και κάποιοι άλλοι πάροχοι ακόμα αλλά εδώ στην Θεσσαλονίκη που δοκίμασα ίδιο τηλέφωνο σε CYTA κ ΗΟL  αδύνατον λόγω τεχνολογίας.Πήγαινέ το σε κάποιο ηλεκτρονικό και θα δουλέψει μια χαρά!Αν χρειαστείς κάτι ακόμα εδώ είμαι.Αν πάλι αποφασίσεις να το ανοίξεις εσύ και χρειάζεσαι καθοδήγηση πες μου να το κάνουμε μαζί Θεωρώ ότι δύσκολα θα έχει πρόβλημα στην πλακέτα επιλογής οπότε κατά 99% μιλάμε για τον διακόπτη με το κλειδάκι.

----------


## giannis_m

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση! Δηλαδή είναι και θέμα κλειδιού-διακόπτη το ότι δεν καλεί και σαν απλό τηλέφωνο αλλά και με το κέρμα; Κατ΄αρχην ΟΤΕ σύνδεση έχω κι ένα άλλο τηλέφωνο παλιό μαύρο με καντράν που έχω συνδεδεμένο, λειτουργεί τέλεια. Όπως έγραψα παραπάνω το προηγούμενο κόκκινο τηλέφωνο που πήρα καλούσε κανονικά με το κέρμα με την διαφορά πως όταν έκλεινα το τηλέφωνο δεν το πέταγε στο κουτάκι αλλά στην μπροστινή έξοδο, όπου αυτό είναι το λογικόαπό ότι μου εξήγησε ο Μάριος πιο πάνω μιας και αυτά ήταν για να λειτουργούν σε αναλογική γραμμά. Αυτό όμως δεν το ήξερα κι έτσι είπα να το ανοίξω και να το καθαρίσω μέσα με σπρέι κι από την στιγμή που το άνοιξα και το καθάρισα, που τι το θέλα, κάτι έγινε με το καντράν και όταν σχημάτιζα τον αριθμό μου έβγαζε οτι ο αριθμος που καλώ δεν αντιστοιχεί σε συνδρομητή, κι έτσι το άλλαξα με αυτό που έχω τώρα το οποίο δεν δίνει καθόλου την δυνατότητα να καλέσει και πετάει το κέρμα έξω με το που σηκώσω το ακουστικό και ρίξω το κέρμα για να πάρω. Το περίεργο είναι ότι εκτός μπρίζας μόλις σηκώσω το ακουστικό και ρίξω το κέρμα τότε το κρατάει.  Το άνοιξα λοιπόν να δω τι γίνεται και διαπίστωσα πως μόλις το βάλω στην πρίζα ένα έλασμα πετάγεται κι εμποδίζει την διαδρομή του κέρματος οδηγώντας το έτσι στην έξοδο.  Αν και δεν είμαι ηλεκτρονικός γενικά πιάνουν τα χέρια μου και με καθοδήγηση μπορώ να κάνω πράγματα... Πες αν θες από που να ξεκινήσουμε η αν χρειαστεί να βγάλω φωτογραφίες να ανεβάσω ή οτιδήποτε κρίνεις εσύ.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια!

----------


## giannis_m

Τελικά βρέθηκε το πρόβλημα. Από ότι φαίνεται για να δουλέψουν τα συγκεκριμένα τηλέφωνα στην ψηφιακή γραμμή,  παίζει ρόλο η πολικότητα κι αν είναι κάποιος γνώστης του θέματος ας με επιβεβαιώσει ή διαψεύσει. Μου πέρασε λοιπόν από το μυαλό και άλλαξα την πολικότητα των καλωδίων που καταλίγουν στη πρίζα και δούλεψε μια χαρά, και με κέρμα (με την διαφορά ότι το κέρμα δεν καταλίγει στο κουτάκι αλλά στην έξοδο) αλλά και στην επιλογή ως απλού τηλεφώνου.

----------


## andrewsweet4

εμενα αυτο γιατι δεν μου βγαζει νοημα?... οι γραμμες του οτε εχουν εναλλασομενη ταση οπως αυτη της δεη, και δεν εχει σημασια το πως θα βαλεις το βυσμα... μηπως ειναι κατι αλλο?

----------


## giannis_m

Ανδρέα ναι είναι λίγο περίεργο αυτό, αλλά δεν είναι ότι η συσκευή δεν λειτουργούσε καθόλου... Έδινε κανονικά σήμα μόλις σήκωνες το ακουστικό, χτυπούσε αν έπαιρναν τηλέφωνο και μιλούσες κανονικά, απλά δεν μπορούσε να καλέσει (ούτε με κέρμα ούτε στην free επιλογή). Με την αλλαγή λοιπόν της πολικότητας καλεί πλέον κανονικά. Εικάζω ότι αυτό είναι θέμα συμβατότητας μιας αναλογικής συσκευής συνδεδεμένη σε μια ψηφιακή γραμμή ενώ οι προδιαγραφές της ήταν να λειτουργεί σε αναλογική γραμμή. Κι σύμφωνα με αυτά που μου έγραψαν οι παραπάνω φίλοι, που είναι γνώστες της συσκευής, δεν το θεωρώ απίθανο να έχει σημασία η πολικότητα, για αυτό και ρώτησα αν αυτό μπορεί να συμβαίνει.

----------


## supermanboy

> εμενα αυτο γιατι δεν μου βγαζει νοημα?... οι γραμμες του οτε εχουν εναλλασομενη ταση οπως αυτη της δεη, και δεν εχει σημασια το πως θα βαλεις το βυσμα... μηπως ειναι κατι αλλο?


Αυτό να μου το πεις πως γίνεται να το κάνουμε και εμείς στον ΟΤΕ και να μην αγοράζουμε στοιχεία!Και σε διακοπή ΔΕΗ που βρίσκουμε και στέλνουμε εναλασσόμενο στα σπίτια?Δυστηχώς φίλε μου δεν είναι έτσι.Εναλασσόμενο στέλνουμε μόνο για τον κουδουνισμό και μόνο τότε.Κατά τα άλλα στέλνουμε -48VDC κάι έχει δίκιο ο Γιάννης για την πολικότητα!

----------


## supermanboy

Γιάννη μπράβο σου.Δυστηχώς λυπάμαι που δεν μπόρεσα να σε βπηθήσω με αυτά που σου είπα.Όσα κόκκινα διόρθωσα είχαν το ίδιο πρόβλημα!Το καντράν μην το φοβάσαι.Να του ρίχνεις WD40 και θα ζήσει 100 χρόνια.Σχετικά με τον κερματοδέκτη αν δεν πάρει παλμούς χρέωσεις από εμάς δεν δίνει εντολή να κρατήσει το κέρμα και σου το ριχνει μπροστά σαν να μην έκανες καμία κλήση άσχετα αν μίλησες με τις ώρες.Πάντως ακόμα και τώρα ο ΟΤΕ στέλνει παλμούς χρέωσεις αν ζητηθούν.Φυσικά εσύ δεν έχεις λόγο για κάτι τέτοιο.Αν μπορέσω θα σου στείλω τα σχέδια τα ηλεκτρικά αν τα βρω από παλιό φάκελο.Να συνεχίσεις να το έχεις!Αξίζει μια περιουσία για κάποιους και ελπίζω να μην το πουλήσεις.Είναι αντίκα πια.

----------


## giannis_m

> Γιάννη μπράβο σου.Δυστηχώς λυπάμαι που δεν μπόρεσα να σε βπηθήσω με αυτά που σου είπα.Όσα κόκκινα διόρθωσα είχαν το ίδιο πρόβλημα!Το καντράν μην το φοβάσαι.Να του ρίχνεις WD40 και θα ζήσει 100 χρόνια.Σχετικά με τον κερματοδέκτη αν δεν πάρει παλμούς χρέωσεις από εμάς δεν δίνει εντολή να κρατήσει το κέρμα και σου το ριχνει μπροστά σαν να μην έκανες καμία κλήση άσχετα αν μίλησες με τις ώρες.Πάντως ακόμα και τώρα ο ΟΤΕ στέλνει παλμούς χρέωσεις αν ζητηθούν.Φυσικά εσύ δεν έχεις λόγο για κάτι τέτοιο.Αν μπορέσω θα σου στείλω τα σχέδια τα ηλεκτρικά αν τα βρω από παλιό φάκελο.Να συνεχίσεις να το έχεις!Αξίζει μια περιουσία για κάποιους και ελπίζω να μην το πουλήσεις.Είναι αντίκα πια.


Κι εγώ σε ευχαριστώ πολύ συνονόματε για τις χρήσιμες πληροφορίες! Ειλικρινά θα "έσκαγα" αν δεν έβρισκα άκρη να το φτιάξω και πάλι καλά, που κι εγώ δεν ξέρω πως, πήγε το μυαλό μου στην πολικότητα και το έκανα και δούλεψε. Και φυσικά το έχω κανονικά συνδεδεμένο στο σαλόνι μου και μιλάω καμιά φορά κι από αυτό. Το μόνο που παρουσιάζει είναι πως κολάει καμιά φορά το δεκαρικο και χρειάζεται να το σπρώξω για να ξεκολλήσει ή άλλες φορές με το που σηκώσω το ακουστικό και ρίξω το κέρμα το πετάει στο κουτάκι. Με την δεύτερη φορά πιάνει και καλώ κανονικά. Φυσικά γυρνώντας το κλειδάκι λειτουργεί άψογα σαν απλή συσκευή. Αν κατάφερνες να μου δώσεις και τα σχέδια που είπες θα ήταν ότι καλύτερο!!! Πάντως θεωρώ πως είναι η απόλυτα ρετρό συσκευή και δεν υπάρχει καμία περίπτωση να το πουλήσω μιας και το έψαχνα πολύ καιρό να το βρω και το ποσό που έδωσα για να το αγοράσω είναι σεβαστό.

----------


## vp74

Καλησπέρα. Το φερνω στην επιφανεια καθως καταφερα να επισκευάσω 2 ιδιου τυπου τα οποία πήγαν στους ιδιοκτήτες τους. Σήμερα αγόρασα ένα για εμένα το οποίο καλεί κανονικά αφού άλλαξα την θέση του κλειδιού, δέχεται τηλεφώνημα, αλλά δεν κουδουνίζει. Από κάτω έχει 4 ελάσματα και ένα μεταλικό με 2 επαφές. Λογικά είναι για την ένταση. Γνωρίζει κάποιος που κατέχει τέτοιο τηλέφωνο σε ποια ελάσματα είναι ο ποιο δυνατός ήχος; Είναι το δίδραχμο. Αν έχει κάποιος το σχεδιάγραμα θα με διευκόνυνε πάρα πολύ. Ευχαριστώ.

----------

